# Casino games for ubuntu linux required



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I just had a visit to Atlantic city casinos and they were awesome .....

There were mostly machines like u put 10 $ in and there will be bets like 25 cents each...Machine has five different pictures on the screen ...There are various lines and bets can be twiced or thriced ..like u can play for 25 cents.50 cents etc one bet 
U spin it..if u had made a combination..u won else ...u lose that bet  .....
I had won some money too ...

Now my q is that are there any similar type of free casino PC games for Ubuntu Linux or Windows ? If yes please suggest...

Thanks 
Sumit

11 views and no reply ? windows pe hee bata do yaaro

kisi ne nahin bataye  ..waise mujhe mil gaye both on win and linux ..here are they 

*www.freeslots.com/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 14, 2008)

There are hardly any casino games for Linux. The only one I've heard of it a poker game, not the combination roller thing you were expecting (I pulled that darn lever a lot of times in Kathmandu, when I was like 6 years old! )

Here it is: *www.simbapoker.com and *www.pokerth.net


----------

